# The secret blueprint behind Harry Potter, LOTR and Star Wars



## Yoeri Jonker (Apr 6, 2012)

There’s a blueprint to a successful story. While most of you may not have noticed, it’s been the base of stories like “Star Wars”, “Lord Of The Rings” and “Harry Potter”. See, writing stories is like making a cocktail: You can’t make a Margarita without the salt, nor can you make a Mojito without white sugar.

So what are the ingredients to this cocktail of epicness? Well first of all, you take a young male protagonist, preferably an orphan living with a relative. You’ve seen this from Luke Skywalker, who’s living with his uncle and aunt. Same goes for Harry Potter and Frodo Baggins. Typically, Harry Potter is the only one who actually dislikes the person he lives with, but this is because of the two worlds he’s living in. The readers want Harry to stay in the wizardry world, since in the muggles world Harry is bullied....

More on:
The Lavish World: Writing: The Blueprint Behind Success


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 6, 2012)

We have a few threads on the monomyth I think. You should check those out and join in the discussion.


----------



## Queshire (Apr 6, 2012)

harumph, look at this guy's post count. He's just advertising another site, I doubt he'll ever log back in. -_-


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 6, 2012)

Queshire said:


> harumph, look at this guy's post count. He's just advertising another site, I doubt he'll ever log back in. -_-



I suspect you are correct!


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 6, 2012)

Get the mods to lock and delete this thread. It's obviously spam.


----------



## Xanados (Apr 6, 2012)

This one's essentially a bot. Not worth keeping in the forum's database.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 6, 2012)

um.. what a load of crap anyways... I make Margaritas without salt all the time... now if you're saying it's like a Margarita without Tequila... I might be interested in listening...


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 6, 2012)

Someone tell Black Dragon.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 6, 2012)

I made one without tequila. I used mezcal


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 6, 2012)

Hm... You know what my best drink is?  Whatever they call Cranberry and Vodka... I've found the secret to making that one rock as much as any drink I've ever had (though I'm admittedly not much of a drinker). Yeah... I like something tasty that gets the job done...


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, those are great anihow. Nice on a hot day.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 6, 2012)

There's a lot to be said for the monomyth but the OP's post is a v.superficial interpretation.


----------



## Chilari (Apr 7, 2012)

I've locked this thread. Reason being it's not designed to promote discussion, but to generate traffic for a blog. I'm not deleting it because there is some relevance and thus it's not quite spam. However, if anyone else feels like making similar posts, or the OP actually returns, here's the advice I'll give: don't just reproduce the start of an article you've posted on your blog then give a link for the rest. If you're posting threads or replies to threads, post something which actually inspires or contributes to discussion, something inclusive, which brings people in. This is a forum, not a blog sharing site. If you want to promote your blog, feel free to put a link in your signature. If you want to make posts in the forum, then think about how it contributes to discussion, not how it directs traffic to your blog. Generally speaking, if people like your posts they'll click your signature link anyway.


----------

